# 30dsb-zjf pump fix



## randomr8

I had 4 out of 4 foggers with this pump giving me no fog joy this year. I cleaned the foggers for the 1st time last year which I may not do again. Reading the different ways to clean pumps I found a few that worked for this model. 
1. soak all the part for the pump 15-20 minutes in the fog juice.
2. prime the pump and the intake hose with as much fog juice as you can.
3. there is a rubber nub on a spring at the back end the pump. I guess it's a safety valve that is suppose to move freely in the cavity it sits in. None of mine did. I ended up pushing the nub and spring out then using an exacto knife and 400 grit sand paper to make the nub smaller.

This got me 3 out of 4 working again. I got away easy 

nub pic


----------



## milfriez

*lil assistance*

Can you contact me if you get a chance? I have the same exact pump, and need to do a rebuild to get it working. Just need some friendly advice on what goes where. Thought i had it right, but it makes noise, and doesn't create any suction.


----------



## randomr8

I posted the exploded view of the pump and sent you a link to the pic on your page.


----------



## SEFD111

I have a machine with one of these pumps. I get the ready light on my controller, hit the button for smoke and nothing.... not even a sound. I tested the connections, and it appears the pump is getting power. Do I need to rebuild??? Or do I right it off as a loss??


----------



## jhwood9

I have a similar problem with a fog machine with a 30DSB-ZJF micro pump. I clean the unit thoroughly, plug it in, and get exactly one shot of fog... after that, nothing.

When I take the unit apart, I notice that the reciprocating cylinder has a large scar on it (manufacturing defect). I'm thinking that, when the pump gets hot enough (operating temperature), the piston binds to the housing.

I'd like to replace the pump, but damned if I can find a source (other than a bulk shipment; I just want one pump!). 

Any ideas, unlisted sources?

Many thanks.


----------



## jhwood9

Well, this has been an interesting experiment.

From what I've been able to derive online, this particular pump (30DSB-ZJF) is used only for fog machines. I can't find any reference to it outside of this product.

However, there is an American and European version. The American version has a plastic housing, the European edition has a copper housing.

The American version can be obtained for as little as $1.50 (USD) per pump, but can only be ordered in bulk (1,000+ units per order). In contrast, the European version can be purchased individually for about $24.00 (USD), not including International shipping. This is not really a viable option, given that a new fog machine costs about $20 (for a cheap one).

I did check with a local auto parts store; they did not recognize it, and remarked that it was probably not an automotive device (as it requires 120V household current, instead of the 12V system in most vehicles). 

So, no luck so far.

The auto parts store suggested a nearby hobby shop, with better results. I have put money down on a small water pump for HO scale modeling, which should be compatible with my fog unit. The unit number is BAC42219. 

When it arrives I will if I can kludge it into the existing system. Hopefully I can find fittings to do so, and that the performance heat inside the machine doesn't fry the pump.

Wish me luck.


----------



## SEFD111

As described above, I had a problem with a pump with this model number. I couldn't get it to work. Seems a little rubber like stopper and spring on the discharge side kept getting stuck. Shot in the dark, I took the part out to make sure this was truly the problem area. The thing pumped out smoke like crazy. I couldn't see any ill effects from removing it. I thought fluid would be flowing out (like it was some sort of check valve). Well it has been running for almost a week now without any problem. Does anyone out there see a hazard in leaving it this way???


----------



## phardin1

I took out the little numb and the pump stopped pumping much more than a wisp. Does anyone have a photo of how to assemble the pump correctly? That might be my problem
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## spinman1949

Jeff,

I am not sure a HO scale pump is going to work. The problem is not the flow but the pressure. These pumps do not generate a high flow rate, but they do produce high pressure. The HO pump is likely an impeller pump. These kind of pumps will stall with any small amount of back pressure. The fog pumps are piston pumps. They use chopped AC current to magnetically pull the piston downward on the outlet stroke. The reason I am telling you this is that when the fog juice hits the heater it expands rapidly. That creates considerable pressure. The pump must be able to overcome that pressure to continue providing juice to the heater. If you think about the kind of pressure that you see as the fog comes jetting out, you can imagine how much pressure is at the inlet point on the heater. I fear your HO pump will likely stall almost instantly.


----------



## Otaku

My 1741 pump uses a flat-plate check valve to prevent the heated juice pressure from backing up to the pump. The pump pressure only has to overcome the spring force to move fluid to the heater. If the expansion pressure exceeds the pump head, then the valve closes until the pump can push it open again.
But...
I may have this wrong - the pump may need to be able to overcome both the backpressure from the expanding juice and the check valve spring.


----------



## separ

*Do not overtighten*

When I opened and flushed the (plastic version) pump, after I reassembled it, it did not pump although it did buzz a bit. I loosened the big nut on the output about 1/6 of a turn and got some flow, some minor adjustments saw a large increase in output smoke, that brought it back to as good as new.


----------



## zoluf09

*same pump, same problem*

I took my pump apart and found that all of the o-rings are distorted. This explains why the pump works when some people loosen the output nozzle (as mine did). It seems that the o-rings have swollen and come out of position, thus preventing the pump from moving. For a quick fix, _I rearranged the o-rings (actually omitting the smallest) and I'm back in business. _I plan on going to the hardware store (or plumbing???) to attempt a match. I will post sizes and attempt to explain the process ,and part sizes,when/if I have any luck with parts and assembly. 
Also, I have read that cleaning is not advised, even before storage. A high quality solution is recommended ( whatever that means), and NEVER store without fluid This makes sense to me, as the fluid has some lubrication properties which all pumps need.


----------



## randomr8

zoluf09 said:


> I took my pump apart and found that all of the o-rings are distorted. This explains why the pump works when some people loosen the output nozzle (as mine did). It seems that the o-rings have swollen and come out of position, thus preventing the pump from moving. For a quick fix, _I rearranged the o-rings (actually omitting the smallest) and I'm back in business. _I plan on going to the hardware store (or plumbing???) to attempt a match. I will post sizes and attempt to explain the process ,and part sizes,when/if I have any luck with parts and assembly.
> Also, I have read that cleaning is not advised, even before storage. A high quality solution is recommended ( whatever that means), and NEVER store without fluid This makes sense to me, as the fluid has some lubrication properties which all pumps need.


I gotta agree with your care and feeding comments. Not cleaning units and leaving the fluid in makes mine last longer (YMMV). I actually expect to buy a couple of new foggers each year at the 25-40 dollar level I'm normally purchasing at. If I don't, score! Maybe I'll get smart buy a good one someday.


----------



## Dead Things

I contacted the manufacturer of the Wal Mart fogger after one I had purchased and used one night did not work the following spring. Amazingly, they replied back and said that the units have to be thoroughly cleaned and dried out before storage. I did that after this last season, using a mild solution of white vinegar and water and then blew them out with an air hose. Of the seven I had at the end of the season, five still worked and I probably could have got the other two running if I had gently coaxed the pump, instead of holding the switch wide open. 
i've just come to accept a certain amount of attrition with these foggers.


----------



## jerry

*fogger troubleshooting*

Finally sprung for a fogger this Halloween. I really splurged and bought a Heshan Lide FM400 at, of all places my local QFC.

It worked great for Halloween.

Today, the day after, I thought I'd run the fogger to use up most of the remaining fluid.

Here's where everything went terribly wrong. I forgot about the fogger leaving the remote set to "on".

It was an hour or so later when my wife asked me about the fogger. With much apprehension I returned to the fogger. The reservoir was indeed empty and remote light was not lit indicating system ready.

Bottom line, I think the heater is toast.

Seeking ideas I came across this forum for possible help.

I was under the impression that the heater was on continually and the pump is disabled while the heating unit recuperates. Therefore the heater shouldn't have been harmed.

Is my assumption correct?


----------



## Otaku

Some higher end foggers have a sensor that disables the pump if the fluid level drops too low. This is to prevent the pump being damaged from running dry, which generally ruins them. Check your manual to see if this is the case with your machine.


----------

